# August Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Hearts of Gold-Great theme for the August Photo Contest!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

On the road again...


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Ranger said:


> On the road again...


 Love the photo of Ranger!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Technically this kind of thing happens year round, not just when their mom is on vacation...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Gambler ready to go.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Sampson and his big sister at the beach










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

*Sweeties first boat ride*

When we got her she had never seen the water. This was the day she knew the bad times were over & she was on permenant vacationThat's Capt Jacks head below he sits with me at the helm LOL


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

Sunbathing after first romp in the kiddie pool


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Dealing with the summer heat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*It Was Grrrreeeaaatttt...While it Lasted!!*

Then they learned it was dangerous for me to stick my head out the window and not wear a doggie seat belt......


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Project paper checked twice - looks pretty good, my human sister can take it from here:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaajige at Voyageurs National Park International Falls MN


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly on vacation visiting my hometown:


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Walnut: doing what he does best when not near water:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear, chilling in the hammock with me.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow enjoying the sun and ocean air.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Goldstock 2012 Buddy- It is the only really good picture I have of Buddy but it fits! I never actually expect him to win.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Crazy Puppy at Crazy Horse, Custer, SD!


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

Hang ten!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh! These pics are great on here. What great dogs are these 
Here's Olliver.
Doing what he does best: relaxing in the hammock with his stuffed buddy "Trieve."


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

After a long day of swimming, boating, and fetch fetch fetch, Chaya and Laika supervise the men building a bonfire for S'mores


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

This was Diesels first trip to the cottage last summer. We went out for an early morning potty and to catch the sunrise.







He definitely "caught" the sunrise 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Penny and I spending some relaxing time together.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

These pics are all great!








Vacationing at the cabin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Captain Chase! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

At Fat Tuesday in Key West. "Pour me another!"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Tucker's first vacation in Canada ~ "This chair-thingy is HARD!"


----------

